# Comments at cnn.com



## NYC Composer (Jan 31, 2013)

Recently, in what is apparently some sort of mental death wish, I've been reading some of the comments after articles on cnn.com, which is where i get a lot of my daily news.

All I can say is- if these comments represent a pretty fair cross-section of the country, we are doomed. Like- doomed.


----------



## George Caplan (Jan 31, 2013)

i watch cnn larry. what comments? give an example.


----------



## marclawsonmusic (Jan 31, 2013)

I have seen these too - on nearly every topic imaginable. The gun debates were particularly bad, and of course things were awful during the election.

-1 for the human race.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jan 31, 2013)

Almost as bad as YouTube. NY Times are great, HuffPo OK too.


----------



## chimuelo (Jan 31, 2013)

I read local papers and tabloids from NYC and DC. Since politicians make fun of these papers but never sue them, that tells me they are more accurate than the Federal Media outlets like ABC, CBS, NBC, CNN, Fox, NYTImes, and any other "source" reliant on federal and corporate sponsors. When you see these green energy ngos on every break in between Tina Fey episodes it sums it up rather well. Even Government Employees Insurance ads from Warren Buffet spend hundreds of millions in advertisements, as they dodge their "fair share."

Maybe Al Gorezeerah will be a good source of misinformation. Another wealthy Liberal racing to avoid paying his fair share of 500 Million in taxes.
You gotta love these guys, they are consistent with their power grabs and endless ways to retain their wealth. But hey, you need to pay YOUR fair share..... :mrgreen: 

Try Freedom of Information Act watchdogs, and foreign papers. With the freedom of information watchdogs, some folks cry about the blocked out documents from the EPA, Holder, Team Obama COS, and it's just a reminder that the LACK of information is as good as the information itself. Framing a question and getting a blacked out response tells you all you need to know.

And The Sheep Shall clack their hooves and Cheer as they are led to free grazing on new green pastures...

FWIW to avoid sounding as if I am a Conservative, I am, it's the Conservatives in DC who have coined a term most Americans MUST live by, but that they don't adhere to. And Bush, Cheney and Powell paid the NYTimes to run headlines about "proof" about Weapons of Mass Destruction, so we see that they just take the cash and instructions from whoever is in power. Like good whores, they do not question who pays, they just want the cash.


----------



## Darthmorphling (Jan 31, 2013)

I think you have to realize that the only people who really comment on news articles are people who are really passionate about their view. This is on both sides. 

Most sane people just read the article and go on about their day without feeling they need to inject their opinion at every opportunity.


----------



## chimuelo (Jan 31, 2013)

Well I am not from either side but the silent majority that will try and removes these 2 crime families and their federal Kings in 2014-2016.
I despise every part of their appuratus.
I hail from the last bastion of freedom where federal media rarely informs the rest of the nation of our " fascist " way of governing that doesn't rape it's middle class like the big Liberal Nanny States or God Fearing Evangelical States.
Imagine a state where corporations and business provide the citizens a safety net, it's low enough to encourage working, but big enough to take care of the misfortunate.
No taxes, the only media I read or watch as they alone brought down the big feds like Clinton, and forced him to admit Area 51 existed, and our citizens contracted toxic diseases from their illegal operations....that's real journalism, not spoonfed Federal jive for cash.

So let both sides have Sheep fights over who's right and wrong when any one capable of researching can see they fight over 2 false dieties, and their minions.. o=< 

Montana has a new state song for all of the Sheep to be grateful for......
It's named "There will never be another Ewe."

From the land where women are few, and the Sheep are nervous...

Ankyu


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jan 31, 2013)

Being passionate about a view - as I have a tendency to be - doesn't invalidate it, nor does it mean that it's extreme.


----------



## chimuelo (Jan 31, 2013)

I'm glad you said a view...
You might be coming around there chief... :mrgreen:


----------



## Darthmorphling (Jan 31, 2013)

Nick Batzdorf @ Thu Jan 31 said:


> Being passionate about a view - as I have a tendency to be - doesn't invalidate it, nor does it mean that it's extreme.



I agree that being passionate about something does not invalidate your viewpoint. It's just that I never seem to see anyone post comments that seem to look at the article objectively. You have people on one side bitching about how stupid the author is, and the other side will be bitching about the people that are bitching.

At least here, there are people who will actually listen to both sides of an argument. However, you will notice that the most passionate people tend to stand their ground and will not budge.

I guess what I'm trying to say is that the extreme views, on both sides, do not necessarily reflect those of the rest of the country. Most of them would rather just watch the Kardashians :mrgreen:


----------



## choc0thrax (Jan 31, 2013)

Welcome to the internet.

The people you find commenting on articles are largely damaged individuals. Like a light bulb attracting bugs, any comment area will bring them out. I feel that they may actually be an evolutionary offshoot of humanity - something like technological morlocks if you will. By studying youtube comments I've actually been tracking a shift in their language - away from making any kind of sense and more towards what I'd call a grunting, keyboard diarrhea soup.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jan 31, 2013)

Darth, I agree with you.

But I'm passionate, I have always heard the other side - and it's almost always part of a totally irrational set of views (i.e. Republican) and I for one am not interested in being "moderate" for its own sake; if I comment it's usually because something pisses me off.

And if it pisses me off it's usually because it is sociopathological. Just plain mean, in other words.


----------



## chimuelo (Jan 31, 2013)

I pray that some smart Lawyer takes down the DC elite with their own laws using the RICO Statute.
Afterall they break the laws w/o hesitation, and get off the hook like that freako Menendez who had ICE Agents take orders from Holder to not make news of this during the all important election while Americans die in service in Benghazzi....But hey, they knew Libya was dangerous, it's their fault for not asking for that gig in Malta.
But just imagine that an ongoing criminal organization has to give up all proceeds, which means no more secret service protection, beach houses on foreign soil be given to the poorest families in that nation, courtesy of the new American Government.
I mean lets practice what we preach with this fair share bull shit....

Personally I want Charley Rangels tax free Condos in the Domincan Republic. And talk about a swell fella, I wonder if he still walks the hallways unable to vote while taking our cash.....what kind of shit is that. The Chairman of the Ways and Means Committee who writes our tax laws but doesn't pay his taxes, yet gets to continue stealing our money....?

This is the definition of an ongoing Criminal Enterprise.
To think that somehow these wealthy criminals represent anyone,....well they have my sympathy.


----------



## NYC Composer (Jan 31, 2013)

george-I was talking about cnn.com, not CNN the television network.

There are extremist views and extremist views. The ones that suggestion armed insurrection as the only solution to our national problems-those concern me. The ones that seem to have no glimmer of compassion or ethics-making fun of a disabled child was one that comes to mind in the recent discussion about the guy who killed a bus driver and took an Aspergers kid hostage. The ones that suggest that murder, torture, etc are good things and that anyone who doesn't love the culture of guns is a wimp-those worry me. The growing volume in the rhetoric of xenophobic disenfranchised white guys seems to have reached a new high.

@choco-I've been on the InterWeb since prehistoric times, BBS's, newsgroups, IRC, and the general tone of the anonymous hordes hasn't particularly shocked me-until recently.
Thanks for making my point-it's getting worse. Exponentially worse. Grunts, posturing and such.


----------



## wst3 (Jan 31, 2013)

Nick Batzdorf @ Thu Jan 31 said:


> Being passionate about a view - as I have a tendency to be - doesn't invalidate it, nor does it mean that it's extreme.



No, there are more than a few good writers out there that are passionate about reasonable views, they defend them with well thought out observations, and - wait for it - documented facts, sources even.

Sadly, these people represent a very tiny minority - and yeah Nick, you are in that minority - even if I think you are wrong most of the time!


----------



## dpasdernick (Jan 31, 2013)

I've read some of the comments on CNN.com and am saddened by how polarized America has become. The last time I remember America getting along was Sept 12, 2001. Does it really take people flying planes into our buildings to bring us together?


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jan 31, 2013)

Bill, you're clearly an extremist.



dpasdernick, it takes a Repubican party that hasn't been pulled off the rails by its extreme fringe. It really is that simple.


----------



## chimuelo (Jan 31, 2013)

America is far from divided. The majority of it's citizens understand the Federal Media and it's goal of using wealth, race, religion, and gender, or any topic they can to divide the electorate as it's easy to control if the perception of disunity is the majority belief. But having said that, I find regular good common sense educated people at my sons sporting events, Union picnics, grocery shopping lines, shopping, concerts and I never see frothing evangelicals or save the goldfish Liberals. I see them on forums and on the Federal media outlets, but cannot find them in public, except on occasion there's some drunk blathering on about how Obama is trying to destroy small business. When really they just don't represent small business becasue small business can't afford to bribe politicians, so they are annoying like the boring suckers known as the Middle Class who can't be purchased with Food Stamps, or swayed to vote for them, but with a choice between a multi millionaire Mormon who changes colors everyday, most of us preferred a seasoned liar who has already gained experience on the job and knows the ropes.

If you have time to watch the Federal shows you obviously don't have much of a life, as most folks are raising their kids, buying goods and services, cutting coupons, maintaining our yards unless we are a wealthy Liberal and Conservative then we use the cheapest immigrants we can find....

I actually thought Larry was talking about the CNN Actress/Journalist who was trying to pathetically apologize for calling white people crackers in hopes of attracting more revune from another boring manufactured Un-Crisis....she is really weak and needs some attention to better portray her endless cacklings about the shell games we are suppose to believe exist.

But things are just getting out of hand Larry becasue the people are losing their minds as they see their leaders lying and not even trying to be good at lying, and this does cause the Sheep to lose their grip with reality especially if they rely on these wealthy public "servants" as some sad type of role model or someone for their kids to look up to.

My son and all of his friends are of all nationalities and actually the only racisim they see is from the adults trying to convince them it exists, and they pray out of 300+ million americans someone will yell the word nigger or kill someone so they can exaggerate the issue in hopes of more division of the Sheep.
Trevon Martin and CBS "Editors" is a prime example of their desire to keep the citizens scared, divided and easy prey for the next Messiah to screw us over even more.

I watched the President and Hillary finish each others sentances for a few minutes the other night but in all honesty the family actually sits and eats together and watches Jeopardy and Wheel Of Fortune, the loser takes out the trash and waters the Palm Trees, and actually is the few times I get to spend with my kid as I am in competition w/ JayZ and other famous celebrities that seem to be the father figures these days.

But at the end of the day, I'd rather it be some happy go lucky succesful celebrity than these liars we have as leaders.
Jeez when I was a kid it was Mohammed Ali, Broadway Joe Namath, Dean Martin, Jimi Hendrix and Bruce Lee, so I guess even back then as a kid I knew they were really bad liars and needed some coaching.

But the big difference is that I had a Unuion job right out of high school that paid 3 times what I made as a dishwasher at Stan Musials restaraunt when I was 15.
My poor kid can't even get hired w/o being 18, so he DJs at a teen club and naturally doesn't like the 45 DSP card rig I handed down, he had to have a brand new laptop and Abletoms Barely Alive as a DAW.

Our kids are going to suffer under these false dieties we have in DC, they cannot seem to get their priorities right and still the old blame game and finger pointing to replace a total lack of leadership.
This applies to both of these fake representatives that try to convince us we are doing fine, when actually only they prosper as we suffer, but the Sheep shall Cheer as their saviors bank away hundreds of thousands every year on their low 6 figure salaries.

Moral of the story...get a Federal job as the Unions are in decline even with an AFL-CIO president, maybe GSA or another Federal cush gig where you can never get fired unless you die or get incarcerated. And by all means steal and waste as much money as you can, it's good for the economy......

Cheers.


----------



## NYC Composer (Jan 31, 2013)

Jim-my thought about my particular issues is to try to encourage people to show more moderation, try to elect more responsibie leadership that reflects my point of view without demonizing the other ones, vote with my pocketbook about issues that concern me, ad to encourage tolerance and respect wherever I can. It's not a lot, but it's what I do for now. I think a bit of actual political activism might be in my future as well.

What are your thoughts? What are your efforts towards change? You seem so angry at the powers that be, that's fine, but there's always nihilism in your approach. Nothing's ever going to change, everyone except the few in the know (such as yourself) is a sheep...I mean, what's your strategy going forward? And if you really feel the way you're describing, why not Northern Canada or some such, maybe New Zealand where the sheep really ARE sheep?? I'm not suggesting you 'love it or leave it' (god, I hate that phrase) but really, what's your forward looking "fix it in the mix" philosophy?

Dunno about you, but I live a life most of the third world would find heavenly, and I've never been anything but middle class. If it's all slipping down the drain, we still have a lot more than many. I can't share your pessimism.


----------



## NYC Composer (Jan 31, 2013)

chimuelo @ Fri Feb 01 said:


> My cause is a local one since here my measley middle class vote is worth something. But they have to listen to us, and every meeting is on Channel 2 CSPAN style cable as we can keep these people honest since they are close by.
> 
> The Hurricane Sandy feast is what pushed me over the edge as I have family in Rockaway and they're OK but their freinds and neighbors are STILL suffering we see these worthless pieces of [email protected]#t attaching their Pork to a bill for emergency needs and cause delays from their corruption.
> 
> ...



Was it Tip O'Neil who said "all politics are local"?

I don't think Obama is a "liberal divider" any more than I thought Reagan was a "conservative divider". He has an agenda, much of which I agree with. He's a politician. The art of politics is one of occasional triumphs and many shameful compromises. As to corruption, there's nothing that goes on here that's any worse than the crap that goes on everywhere else-it's just on a grander scale. It's America-we do everything bigger. like Texas! 

My kid grew up in a goddamn rainbow coalition. It was so diverse, I started to wonder if he was gonna meet some white folk along the way. I agree the younger gen is seeing less racism and sexism than us old folk-but that doesn't mean a bunch of old white guys don't want to bring back back room and coat hanger abortions, keep poor people from voting and eating, round up 12 million illegal immigrants and ship 'em out regardless of family structure, privatize Social Security so that the financial geniuses of this country (who presently save close to nothing for retirement) can buy penny stocks and reverse mortgages, etc etc etc.

Yeah, I think it matters who's in office. Iraq and Afghanistan are shameful chapters in our history. Extraordinary rendition, legalized and sanctioned torture by a Justice Dept even more corrupt than our present one, war profiteering, it goes on and on. 
John Mc Cain wants to march us straight into Iran. Even worse-if he had been elected and dropped dead from a heart attack, well. You know. 

It matters.


----------



## chimuelo (Feb 1, 2013)

I happen to live in a neighborhood of all races, our children play together and the only racism they hear about is from our President and his shameless staff that promote racial hatred and divisive class warfare to benefit themselves, totally ignoring the damage they cause in middle class neighborhoods where we dont hide behind gates and use Mexican immigrants to clean up our yards.

What pushed me over the edge was the news I recieved from my Aunt in Rockaway who told me things you just won't see on the Federal media outlets. 18 Billion in Pork barrel spending was attached to the Federal Flood insurance and relief programs that was held up because of these pathetic leeches blinded by their greed.

Then watching children being used as Human shields in the pathetic photo op about "please Mr. President, I don't want to die at school." 
OMG, that is as weak as the Hollywood PETA commercials for saving dogs where the caption above some tortured animal says " Why do they kick me." 

I cannot stomach the endless propganda barrages that assumes we are so stupid that we will just feel guilty and start sending cash to the already wealthy bastards that spent millions to squeeze more out of the dumb Sheep.

Ill try and be optimistic, but I am afraid I can only be confident of my neighborhood and the voice we have in our community, but as far as Hollywood and DC go, it's a lost cause, and I try to become disengaged but the excessive NGOs and 24/7 ads and endless lies are a but overwhelming.

But yes I am grateful we don't live in Italy, as they just fell below Ghana in 3rd world ratings.
So we still have a few years for those shovel ready jobs..... o-[][]-o


----------



## NYC Composer (Feb 1, 2013)

chimuelo @ Fri Feb 01 said:


> I happen to live in a neighborhood of all races, our children play together and the only racism they hear about is from our President and his shameless staff that promote racial hatred and divisive class warfare to benefit themselves, totally ignoring the damage they cause in middle class neighborhoods where we dont hide behind gates and use Mexican immigrants to clean up our yards.
> 
> What pushed me over the edge was the news I recieved from my Aunt in Rockaway who told me things you just won't see on the Federal media outlets. 18 Billion in Pork barrel spending was attached to the Federal Flood insurance and relief programs that was held up because of these pathetic leeches blinded by their greed.
> 
> ...



What is this racism the President promotes?


----------



## George Caplan (Feb 1, 2013)

NYC Composer @ Thu Jan 31 said:


> george-I was talking about cnn.com, not CNN the television network.



ok larry. im more interested in the forthcoming immigration bill theyre thinking up. im looking at a place in carmel at the moment. anyone from round there here?


----------



## chimuelo (Feb 1, 2013)

You know what, I apologize for my venting, it really does no good, as I can't even try my new Modular synth modules out as I am upset again. 
This is not the real Chimuelo..
So please understand I use this area for venting, and just realized how damaging I am to myself as it will take me another hour to get in a good mood so I can reherse and program new stuff. 
I promise to all of my brotha's here I shall refrain from this useless pissing and moaning, please accept this weak ass explanation. 

NoMas...... 

The Chihuahuas in Beverly Hills Chihuahua, Walt Disney Pictures / 2008


----------



## mverta (Feb 1, 2013)

You get your news from cnn.com and you're complaining about the lack of intelligence of the commenters?!


Stop getting your "news" from the major news outlets and you'll instantly gain 10 points in your IQ. In fact, stop following the news entirely, and you'll reclaim not only IQ points, but quality of life points as well. And you'll notice you still find about any news which is still actually relevant to your life - which is about 1% of what's in the media diarrhea. Try it.


_Mike


----------



## germancomponist (Feb 1, 2013)

@Mike: o-[][]-o 

Well said, Sir!

o=<


----------



## NYC Composer (Feb 1, 2013)

mverta @ Fri Feb 01 said:


> You get your news from cnn.com and you're complaining about the lack of intelligence of the commenters?!
> 
> 
> Stop getting your "news" from the major news outlets and you'll instantly gain 10 points in your IQ. In fact, stop following the news entirely, and you'll reclaim not only IQ points, but quality of life points as well. And you'll notice you still find about any news which is still actually relevant to your life - which is about 1% of what's in the media diarrhea. Try it.
> ...



I have IQ points to burn, so your comment is specious.  

"News" from ANY source is tainted by the opinions of the writers, producers and editors. That's true of public broadcasting in the U.S, CBS news in its heyday, the BBC, the New York Times, et al.
In this case, when I speak of "news", I am talking daily catastrophe. Should I be laying in more bottled water to deal with an upcoming tornado in the region? Or, I'm talking about the latest political squabble, which I generally like to watch with amusement. Lindsey Graham finds words to essentially accuse Hillary Clinton of murder as she leaves office. Dog vs cat, spy vs spy. Fun stuff.

However, I wasn't commenting on the intelligence of the .cnn commenters. I was commenting on their fringe hostility, to the point of, as Choco pointed our, almost non-human responses. Discompassionate, ugly, evil. One does not have to be a MENSA member to be a decent citizen of the world.

Hey, critical reading for salient points. Try it.


----------



## NYC Composer (Feb 1, 2013)

chimuelo @ Fri Feb 01 said:


> You know what, I apologize for my venting, it really does no good, as I can't even try my new Modular synth modules out as I am upset again.
> This is not the real Chimuelo..
> So please understand I use this area for venting, and just realized how damaging I am to myself as it will take me another hour to get in a good mood so I can reherse and program new stuff.
> I promise to all of my brotha's here I shall refrain from this useless pissing and moaning, please accept this weak ass explanation.
> ...



Dude-rant on! I think that's what this place was conceived for (other than giving Nick a daily place to say he's right about everything, of course.


----------



## Gusfmm (Feb 1, 2013)

I utterly disagree. I think in actuality, a good deal of the US population implements that practice already Mike. 

The problem is that then your status quo becomes the happy life of the complacent ignorant who doesn't even know, or care to know, that Puerto Rico is an island located in a sea called Caribbean, just south of Florida. They may have heard of Florida and DisneyLand though. Or, just randomly, have the slightest clue- even if just as they take an indifferent glance through the daily Yahoo headliners exercising major effort to skip the latest news about the Kardashians and the Super Bowl- of what is going on in Egypt; let alone try to understand the possible implications for the rest of the world. Or that there currently is a NASA probe in Mars. Or whatever the bloody [email protected] the new gun regulations may represent for them, and their neighbors.

I run into that ignorance more frequently than I'd hope I did. And that is truly scary, indeed.


----------



## chimuelo (Feb 1, 2013)

NYC Composer @ Fri Feb 01 said:


> Dude-rant on! I think that's what this place was conceived for (other than giving Nick a daily place to say he's right about everything, of course.



NoMas Cabrone.
For some reason I just realized how useless, and insulting to folks I have been, and was more worried about getting things off of my chest, than the effects they have on others, but today for the very first time I found myself damaged from my own shit, then it hit home. 
This stems from having a Liberal wife, which I am smart enough not to talk PC with, having this talented beauty is the real joy and gem in my life, so I have been coming here to vomit, and I can no longer do this, maybe I just grew up at the ripe age of 50+.
Im a performer and dedicated musician, lucky to have chased a dream since I was 6 years old and raised 2 families. Beautiful loving wife, smart mouth jerkov kid, everything a guy could want.

You're absolutely right though, I have much to be grateful for. 
Besides, I saw the Feds protect my Beer prices today. They finally heard me I guess.
o-[][]-o


----------



## NYC Composer (Feb 1, 2013)

Cheers, Jim. We agree there's an awful lot to be grateful for, but things are often a mess in the world. I rant plenty, i just ca'nt live in a world where big problems are insoluble and will destroy us all. I need to be grateful for what i have, speak out about injustice as i perceive it, and try to find a way forward. Ymmv, of course, but your opinions are valuable. Thats why i asked about your thoughts going forward- not as a "gotcha", but because I'm genuinely curious.


----------



## George Caplan (Feb 1, 2013)

chimuelo @ Fri Feb 01 said:


> NYC Composer @ Fri Feb 01 said:
> 
> 
> > Dude-rant on! I think that's what this place was conceived for (other than giving Nick a daily place to say he's right about everything, of course.
> ...



you have a liberal wife? if theres anything I can ever do just call. :lol: 

larry whats frightening you ? nothing to worry about. ww3 will just go on and on.


----------



## NYC Composer (Feb 2, 2013)

George Caplan @ Fri Feb 01 said:


> chimuelo @ Fri Feb 01 said:
> 
> 
> > NYC Composer @ Fri Feb 01 said:
> ...



The only thing I fear in life is hospitals, george. I'm not afraid of death, just hospitals. 

Anyway, this stuff doesn't frighten me- it just makes me sad, and occasionally glum.


----------



## George Caplan (Feb 2, 2013)

NYC Composer @ Sat Feb 02 said:


> George Caplan @ Fri Feb 01 said:
> 
> 
> > chimuelo @ Fri Feb 01 said:
> ...



larry im exactly the same. i fear hospitals and doctors waiting rooms. or any waiting room actually. i was in a dental waiting room yesterday and had to sit in the main area because the private area was being remodelled. i cant take being in the vicinity of other sick people. i cant stand the sight of medical people. it gives me the creeps.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Feb 2, 2013)

I make it a point to be as informed as I can. Not only do I find it interesting, I find it important.

But CNN really is retarded, at least the US version is.

(No offense to mentally disabled people; that's just the right word.)


----------



## NYC Composer (Feb 2, 2013)

Actually I think it's a crappy word, as I have a learning disabled son and I can speak directly to the fact that the word has unintended weight in the wrong direction, mostly from misuse.

I also read the Sunday NYT, Seeking Alpha, HuffPo, Foreign Affairs, cbs online, etc. I also watch an hr or two of Fox News a week. I like to see what the opposition is up to.

I find it amusing that the discussion has shifted to "where is the best news to be found?", which has very little to do with the original topic. You think the comments section on CNN is so polarized because CNN gives out such crappy news? That seems doubtful, as I could have referenced about a dozen other places where people who are either feeling disenfranchised, pissed off or just plain mean spirited are posting horrible, soul killing stuff daily. The point is, reading this crap does not elevate one's opinion of human nature, nor ease any concerns about increasing polarization. Generally I avoid it. When I dip my toe in every few months, I find the water fouler than before.


----------



## choc0thrax (Feb 2, 2013)

I get all my news from CNN Headline news. The real news.








Whether it's live coverage of people in line to buy the latest big money powerball tickets or Jane Velez Mitchell drunkenly slamming a gavel on her desk they've got the real journalism going on over there.


----------



## NYC Composer (Feb 2, 2013)

choc0thrax @ Sat Feb 02 said:


> I get all my news from CNN Headline news. The real news.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I thought you got your real news from TMZ.


----------



## choc0thrax (Feb 2, 2013)

NYC Composer @ Sat Feb 02 said:


> choc0thrax @ Sat Feb 02 said:
> 
> 
> > I get all my news from CNN Headline news. The real news.
> ...



I like to switch between the two to get both sides of a story. I mostly watch TMZ not for the celebrity stories but the personal anecdotes by the TMZ crew that are interspersed throughout. How did they collect the world's most interesting people all in one room? Sometimes, if I forget to record the show, I'll substitute it by letting a hobo spit phlegm down my throat.


----------



## choc0thrax (Feb 2, 2013)

I should point out that the greatest thing about that screen grab is the hashtag #VodkaMom. So if your trailer park has wifi just load up that there Twitter thing you been heard about and you got your next month sorted out for ya.


----------



## NYC Composer (Feb 2, 2013)

choc0thrax @ Sat Feb 02 said:


> I should point out that the greatest thing about that screen grab is the hashtag #VodkaMom. So if your trailer park has wifi just load up that there Twitter thing you been heard about and you got your next month sorted out for ya.



I know you're speaking generally, but it's so hard to find a decent trailer park in Manhattan. Believe me, I'd love the reduction in mortgage payments.

The Twitter hashtag would be so valuable if only I used Twitter, but I'm sorry-real men don't "tweet".They really ought to start an alternative service called "Roarer". I'd definitely roar. Me an' all my gun-totin' pals.


----------



## choc0thrax (Feb 2, 2013)

NYC Composer @ Sat Feb 02 said:


> choc0thrax @ Sat Feb 02 said:
> 
> 
> > I should point out that the greatest thing about that screen grab is the hashtag #VodkaMom. So if your trailer park has wifi just load up that there Twitter thing you been heard about and you got your next month sorted out for ya.
> ...



I totally agree about tweeting - I rarely ever do it. I had my heart broken on Twitter a long time ago when I followed Ned Bouhalassa and he never followed me back. And to make things worse he follows my friend Amir. How does he know my friend? I bet he doesn't. He's just screwing with me.


----------



## NYC Composer (Feb 2, 2013)

choc0thrax @ Sat Feb 02 said:


> NYC Composer @ Sat Feb 02 said:
> 
> 
> > choc0thrax @ Sat Feb 02 said:
> ...




I feel your pain.

Wait-no, I don't. Not even kinda. Forget I said anything..


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Feb 3, 2013)

Amir rocks (he does a mean Québécois accent), just like his parents! Twitter, OTOH, bores me. I only used it for a few weeks to help spread some Green Revolution (Iran) news.


----------



## George Caplan (Feb 3, 2013)

twitter hacked. this is what i mean about security and facebook/twitter. im betting alot of passwords they use there are duplicate passwords they use on more important sites. like bank accounts. this is partly why i dont do twitter/facebook.


----------

